# Finally, my new rig!!!



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*****Photobucket Warning, let the pics load ******
















*I did a full several hour 'SEASON' last weekend, and did 6 racks of Ribs this weekend, gave 3 of them away to neighbors, already got 2 GRAD PARTY Gigs lined up they were so good!!!

I got to learn it some more, I calibrated the THERMS dead on but they were reading (in their current position) about 50* higher than where the meat was sitting... according to my probes.

I'm gona add a couple more therms and maybe do some other MODs.

The 'water pans' that go in from the sides can hold water/water foil pans or actually just charcoal and wood if I want to cook like a BBQ PIT... OR, I can just take them out all together and try and see if I even need them to baffle the heat or not... (I didn't get a good pic of them but they sit right over the intakes in the 5th pic down)

Like I said, I got a lot of learning but if I use my head this can be quite a versatile rig for all kinds of Smoking & Qin*.
*
A little tweaking to the fire box and I got me a 4' long Charcoal basket... lite both ends with logs already thrown in there and I should be able to do some good long burns!!!

I get lots of 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 from truckers when this baby is goin down the Highway!!!!  (Need me an air horn) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for letting me share!!!!
*


----------



## ronp (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet looking rig.


----------



## guvna (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## bamafan (Apr 14, 2010)

Super sweet rig! I bet it's pretty even on temps with that set up.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*YEAH!!! first time I ever did ribs and held my temps between 210-250... that's saying a lot for me!!!!*


----------



## mossymo (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice, have you named it yet? "Stacks 'n Racks full of Baby Backs"


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Now that is one sweet looking smoker! Is that your design?  Either way.


----------



## bbally (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice rig, where did you find those guages?


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*NO, it is made by http://www.diamondplatepits.com/index.html
*The 60 Series
* 
I Picked out the customized items I wanted on it, got 3 of them for FREE, added an extra running light, and they were late so they gave me the under wood basket for free too!!!
It was a hell of a deal IMO when it all worked out...*





*I like that!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Might have to use that at the bottom of my biz flyers*, too funny!!!


----------



## roller (Apr 14, 2010)

That is real nice...congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*From* http://kck.com/bbq_thermometer_barbe...ure_gauge.html







Gona get me some of those BLACK TEL TRUs, those ought to look pretty SWEET on there...


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 14, 2010)

Good looking rig congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 14, 2010)

She shore is purdy!!!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Now that I look at it again if you painted it just so, looking at it from the trailer tongue it would look like a longhorn.


----------



## treegje (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice rig. I like that.


----------



## jak757 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats one fine looking smoker!  Congrats!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet setup and freebies too!!

If you take a look at my avatar, you'll see the two thermometers on my Lang. The one on the upper right is where my upper rack sits and it runs about 40° hotter than the lower thermometer. My Grandson asked me about the temp diff. and I had to remind him that heat rises.

I would suggest putting a thermo lower on the door and that way you would know the temps at the lower grate level.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 15, 2010)

*
Thnx for the info on this one Dutch. I think that would be a good idea.

I figured it was heat rising and how heat was traveling inside the smoker..

I think I'm also going to invest in another Maverick Dual Probe so I can place them in all kinds of diff places to try to map out the hot spots and heat flow...

Like I said, I got some learning to do but I do appreciate all the input 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

